# No Jazz Talk?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe the silence has been a good thing, but I'll take the risk of jinxing them. 

6 straight wins including against first place OKC and on the road against the Lakers!

They're in a virtual tie for 6th in the conference with Denver and Memphis, and just a game behind the 4th and 5th spots (Clippers and Dallas). Moving on up! 

It's been an up and down season, and maybe this is just another one of those short-lived "ups", but I'm enjoying it. The playoffs are far from a guarantee, since the 9th spot isn't far away. It'll be interesting to see where they sit at the end of the season, but they seem to be getting hot at the right time.

Your thoughts?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

The thing I'm most excited about is that they young guys are playing significant roles in the recent win streak. I don't know if they make the playoffs or not (or if they should because it costs them their 1st rounder), but playing meaningful games is definitely helping their development.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the jinx! 
I am very impressed with the balance of W's with development of the young fellars simultaneously.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the jinx!
> I am very impressed with the balance of W's with development of the young fellars simultaneously.


IMO, that is the reason for the wins, the young guys playing more. Also the fact the Raja hasn't been playing, that dude is a cancer to the team.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They sure didn't look tired tonight! Was anyone else surprised to see AJ and Millsap still in with a 20 pt lead and only like 3 minutes left? 
On the positive side of things, if you ever get feeling down about things just tell yourself that it could be worse, if you were D-Will. He doesn't appear to be a happy camper; I reckon he has a greater appreciation for the Jazz now.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Jazz have actually been winning so I haven't had much ammo to get under Jazz fan's skin. I'll be back harassing once the mighty end of the season let downs come pouring in.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> The Jazz have actually been winning so I haven't had much ammo to get under Jazz fan's skin. I'll be back harassing once the mighty end of the season let downs come pouring in.


I will be looking forward to it. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm getting my BBQ ready. I said they won't make the playoffs this year and I like my crow grilled.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Playoffs or not with 4 more wins they exceed my expectations for them at the first of the year. If they do get in thats icing on the cake for me.

Alec Burks is one of the most impressive young players in the league imho. Hayward may be one of the most well rounded for a second year guy.

I like Tinsley in the rotation also. Great basketball vision but seems be warming up too much to dribbling out the shot clock and hoisting one up as of late.

If I were to bump into Devin Harris I would have to apologize for my lack of confidence in him to start the season. He has figured out how to contribute in a big way the last dozen games or so.

Gives one real hope for the future.... Or at least until these younger players decide they need a larger market to show their skills


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

neverdrawn said:


> Gives one real hope for the future.... Or at least until these younger players decide they need a larger market to show their skills


Sssshhh. We're not supposed to have to worry about that for two more years.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone really care or did expect them to make the playoffs------- they have been a good suprise to me this year no matter what happens- gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I care, but certainly didn't expect to be in 6th place at any point in the season.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Chickens hatching? Start counting. I think there are still 19 games in the season or something like that. I feel one of those SS's coming---SPAZZ SLUMP!

On a serious note--how many teams this year haven't put their heart into the season because it's a short one and figures whoever wins the championship will always have that hanging with the banner?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> On a serious note--how many teams this year haven't put their heart into the season because it's a short one and figures whoever wins the championship will always have that hanging with the banner?


I think most teams realize with a shorter season (condensed schedule) they are trying to reserve their bodies for the playoffs. Who cares about an *? Barry Bonds sure doesn't and neither will whoever wins the playoffs this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Chickens hatching?


Yes, yes they are. In fact, I brought 30 new hen chicks home tonight........out with the old, in with the new...... 8)


----------

